# Diesel Tank vs Low Voltage electricity panel.



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Talal6767 said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> This is my first time being in this website, and I have to say this website will be my reference for all HSE matters.
> 
> ...


Please fill out your profile.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Ditto on what Kevin said. We're not allowed to advise newbs on this site unless or until they finish completing their profile due to the inherent risk of death in working with electricity. Due to a recent "upgrade" (cough cough) this limitation no longer appears when you join up, so we (nicely) advise you of such when you make your first post.


Welcome to the forums and happy holidays!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Diesel is unclassified.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Talal6767 said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> This is my first time being in this website, and I have to say this website will be my reference for all HSE matters.
> 
> ...


You have a tank of oil.
If you have a way of compressing to 16:1 (or to something like 234 psi) it would fire itself. 
So, keep the fat guy with the pogo stick way from a sealed shot glass full of it.


----------



## Talal6767 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you Everyone, 
I'm sorry didn't know that I have to fill up my profile, now that it's completed, show me your great responds to my inquires.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

No one cares about electrical and flammable liquid in the same area. The rules deal with flammable gases being able to travel via the conduits outside of the flammable area. 

Fuel pumps have electric motors, Propane tanks have electrical pumps and low voltage sensors. Now everything in the flammable area should be designed for service in a flammable area and there are rules concerning E-stops etc. 

You also have equipment that is designed and tested to be in the same area. A diesel generator has a generator mounted on top of a fuel tank. 

Post some stuff so you get to 10 posts then put up the pictures so we can see what you are talking about.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Cow said:


> Diesel is unclassified.


And it drives inspectors whacko.


----------



## Talal6767 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the contribution in this subject,

here is the photo I was talking about, 











:glasses:


----------



## Talal6767 (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm not able to post a link or an image, unless my post count must be 20 or greater.

I'll send it to one of you to post it here. 

Thanks again.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Go to the jokes thread and tell us some jokes, one per post.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

op's picture


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Diesel is unclassified. Unless you spray it and then compress it, it won't go off. Try this. Pour yourself a cup of it. Drop a lit match in it. It will go out. Totally different from flammable fuels like gasoline or propane. If you're brave, try it again with a cup of gasoline but watch out when you do it because gasoline is very flammable.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

paulengr said:


> Diesel is unclassified. Unless you spray it and then compress it, it won't go off. Try this. Pour yourself a cup of it. Drop a lit match in it. It will go out. Totally different from flammable fuels like gasoline or propane. If you're brave, try it again with a cup of gasoline but watch out when you do it because gasoline is very flammable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Atomize its and add a open flame and it will burn like any other oil.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

gpop said:


> Atomize its and add a open flame and it will burn like any other oil.


Yup. Increase O2 and increase heat will do it. :wink:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

What’s a GHSE specialist?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> What’s a GHSE specialist?



plant safety man


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Hard to tell from this angle how close the tank is to the panel and what the panel contains. I wouldn't like to put anything flammable with in the arc flash radius of the panel. 

I do not see why they went to the hassle of building a stand and using a 55 gallon drum which is probably not rated as a fuel tank when they could have simple put the drum on the floor and used a fuel pump. 
Then again it makes very little sense to see a large diesel engine and a tiny fuel tank.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought it might be a ghetto day tank at first but, I only see 2 hoses at this angle so, it really looks like an unvented fuel tank.
That oil isnt as much of a flammable liquid problem as it is a potential mess to clean up.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Southeast Power said:


> I thought it might be a ghetto day tank at first but, I only see 2 hoses at this angle so, it really looks like an unvented fuel tank.
> That oil isnt as much of a flammable liquid problem as it is a potential mess to clean up.


As getto or hillbillish as it may look, it might be allowed in Saudi Arabia


----------

